
Intel warns of critical security flaw in CSME engine, issues discontinued produc - LinuxBender
https://www.zdnet.com/article/intel-warns-of-critical-security-flaw-in-csme-engine/
======
DiabloD3
URL should be replaced with
[https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/support/articles/000...](https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/support/articles/000029389/software/chipset-
software.html) to list actual hardware effected.

------
TravelN0mad
This sh*t has to stop. When will customers of these core computing platforms
(primarily most of us) finally come to grips and demand a minimal feature set
(similar to libreboot), and refuse to accept these inherently insecure
products- or at least demand recompensation for damage done to them?

~~~
pjmlp
We need liability for any kind of computer related CVEs, it would do wonders
in forcing business to finally improve their development practices and
languages being used.

------
vondur
So, in one instance Intel recommends to disable the use of the Renasys USB 3
driver software. I don’t know offhand if Microsoft has a driver that replaces
the Intel provided one. It may even be the case that the driver included with
Windows is also affected. That’s pretty bad.

------
whalesalad
Additional info for those of us unfamiliar with CSME:
[https://threatpost.com/intel-patches-high-severity-flaw-
in-s...](https://threatpost.com/intel-patches-high-severity-flaw-in-security-
engine/152794/)

